# i think my rats confused.



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay so my rat started um..humping I take it. Like we'll be playing and shes chasing my hand and shes wrestling with my hand. and then she runs up my arm and vibrates which i know thats what hamsters do but I mean is she confused and thinks i'm like a mate? lol because she only does it to me. my boyfriend was playing with her and was like WHY ARE YOU THE ONLY ONE SHE LOVES?! lol please help. and is there anyway to stop her besides spaying her?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

...lol.....

I guess she wants you to dump your boyfriend and become bi...LOL...

Joking....


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

my boyfriend kept saying"OMG OUR DAUGHTERS A LESBIAN! WE'RE GOING TO HAVE TO INVEST IN A CHRISTIAN CAMP AND SHIP HER OFF!" it was kind of depressing haha. And thank you matt for your loads of help and advice, =]


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

My girls have never done that to me, but often rats will often hump one eachother when one is in heat. so congradulations...your a rat in heat.
to stop her, push her off and say no. but that also might discourage her from playin with you.

SO i'd say deal with it....how often does she do this?


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Almost everytime she's on me. lmao Just out of no where she humps, And then she'll go and explore, come back and hump some more. I wonder if this is normal. And gosh i guess a bath a day isnt enough if i remind her of a rat in heat haha


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Honestly, if her hormones are driving her THAT nuts, I'd say she's due for a spay. However, I've never had a human-humping rat, so maybe someone can offer advice, if they ever have.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i can't think of anyhtin much funnier then a vibrating rat in heat. i especailly love it when they get their ears going. 

i think its a cute behavior so i've never tried to stop it. personally i don't think you can either. its just the way they are built. female cat yowl and rats vibrate. if you spay her she'll stop cause she won't go into heat but other then that i'd say just change your attitude towards it and try looking at in another way. after all, what other animal do you know of that can wiggle their ears that fast? and all the bouncing and hopping gives them lots of excersize to help keep the nice trim body.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Okay, wait. Twitch, you made me think...

Is she vibrating when you're petting her, or is she actually *humping* your hand?

I've had girls that vibrate, for sure. But I'm confused here if we're talking about that, or actual humping.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If she's actually humping you you may want to pin her when it happens, since females only hump as a mark of dominance and you ought to be the dominant one.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

I love her ears. oh my haha. She does it if I scratch her in a certain place on her back. (Kimmiekins shes not hand humping she's just shaking lmao) and it really is cute I mean I don't think any other animal is more amusing while in the act. haha. But the only thing about fiona is she's not in heat... I don't think.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rats come into heat every 4-5 days, I believe.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

boggling maybe?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh! Okay, for some reason, I thought you meant literally humping! *grin* I think I need more sleep.

Nah, that's normal female rat behavior, to vibrate when scratched on their backs. I have 5 girls in the rescue that are nutty when in heat. As Forensic said, they're in heat about every 4 days.

I'm pretty sure the only way to stop it is with spaying.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I was just thinking, though. I have some male rats that kinda shiver if you scratch in just the "right" spot. I wonder if that's part of it?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> I was just thinking, though. I have some male rats that kinda shiver if you scratch in just the "right" spot. I wonder if that's part of it?


ME TOO! I was waiting for someone to say they had a male that does it too. I didnt want to be the first one to say it though so I kept quiet...lol..


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like with the boys you are scratching "just the right spot" LOL


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lol...They act like my dogs. Ill scratch the dogs in just the right spot and there leg starts goin...lol


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah, i got my neutered boy bribery to vibrate his ears once just like a girl when i was towel drying him after his bath (i don't know who is the messier eater, him or his himi girlfriend Eyes. i swear they would rather swim and paint with their food then eat it...). it was very cute and it certainly surprised me. i haven't been able to get him to do it since though... *pouts* it was so cute


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

matt was afraid he had a homosexual rat on his hands =]


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a homosexual rat. He always humps his cagemate when he's excited. It's a good thing his cagemate just shrugs it off and moves on lol.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

It's more of a dominance thing. It's perfectly normal for same-sexed rats (and other animals) to show their dominance in the form of humping. Doesn't necessarily mean they "prefer" one gender. Just that they're saying, "Hey, *I'M* the boss, got that?" The more dominant rats are the ones usually humping other rats. Sometimes spaying/neutering can cease the behavior. It's generally not too bad if the other rats are okay with it, it's just one way they communicate and keep their hierarchy.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> It's more of a dominance thing. It's perfectly normal for same-sexed rats (and other animals) to show their dominance in the form of humping. Doesn't necessarily mean they "prefer" one gender. Just that they're saying, "Hey, *I'M* the boss, got that?" The more dominant rats are the ones usually humping other rats. Sometimes spaying/neutering can cease the behavior. It's generally not too bad if the other rats are okay with it, it's just one way they communicate and keep their hierarchy.


So we should hump them to show that we are the dominant ones?...lol...Joking..


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Matt said:


> Kimmiekins said:
> 
> 
> > It's more of a dominance thing. It's perfectly normal for same-sexed rats (and other animals) to show their dominance in the form of humping. Doesn't necessarily mean they "prefer" one gender. Just that they're saying, "Hey, *I'M* the boss, got that?" The more dominant rats are the ones usually humping other rats. Sometimes spaying/neutering can cease the behavior. It's generally not too bad if the other rats are okay with it, it's just one way they communicate and keep their hierarchy.
> ...


Just don't let them hump you. :lol:


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

:lol: lol...


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

No then you will have PETA trying to hump you. 
lol
But wouldnt it be cool if humans were that way? Humping for dominance and such.
hm...I may have to try that one. =]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

So... after your sexual harrassment suit, tell us how it went.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

PETA?

"HEY! I Wanna Be Friends.....thump thump thump"


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

poor rats! haha that's horrible. ratforum.com is going to be shut down due to animal abuse. Funny thing is, everyones rats are probably taken care of more than children.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

If i had kids, they'd be in the closet with dinner scraps...while my rats have the master bedroom with fulll plate feasts...

Luckily, i dont have kids and dont ever plan on it.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh, and too add to the if i had kids thing....I would never sing to my kids, but my rats get sang too. Lol, i sing them queen daily. Queen is their fav.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

...nice...


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh fiona likes the ramones right now. haha instead of "My Sharona", it's "My Fiona" =]


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

My kids get treated better than my rats but it doesn't leave alot of time to pamper myself LOL between the volunteering I am going to be doing in the classroom and the rescue volunteering I am never gonna have a minute to myself :eyeroll: It should be a fun school year!!!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Stephanie, I'd hope so...If not, i might have to call dyphis.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

this is kind of exciting my post is "popular" I feel like a movie star. Rather a mother of a movie star, well more like a porn star. =[ IM SO PROUD


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lol


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

what is dyphis?? LoL my kids are just nutty about the rats too they spoil them as much as i do which is kinda funny since my kids are 6 an seven. My daughter can barely hold some of my boys cause she is so tiny LoL. Nate helps with all the cage cleanigns and everything too so they are as much their rats as they are mine. It is hilarious when they go to the dollar store and pick out "presnets" fro the rats and the lady will ask if theya re buying them for themseves they look at them and say ,"No Way!! This is for my ratties!!" I am so proud LoL


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

haha aww. my cousins were fascinated with mine. he went back to his day care and told his whole class that"Tata has a rat, but it's better than a sewer rat, and doesnt stink" i was like aww i'm changing societal viewpoints! =]


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL I love when that happens!! The kids teachers all get freaked out when I bring the rats with me to pick the kids up form school LoL my social defense mechanism LOL (I pretty much hate people)


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

so you're the cool mom all the business mothers hate? haha
Thats how my mom is. Well then agian she's a deadhead hippy still which works haha


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

haha i guess ia m the cool mom the one with the tattoos and the red and black hair and the loud music coming from the mp3 player. haha I love it really. The kids are good with it though well mannered and very respectful well rounded too since I listen to every kind of music there is LoL.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm sure I misspelled it but dyphis are the people who take kids from unsuitable homes.
lucky little kids

stephanie, how many rats do you have?1(you said elseware 23?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

beckoned always complains that i love the ratties more than her...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I do have 23 in the house right now. I have 13 resident rats and 10 fosters. Though I will be adopting the momma and possibily 1 of the girls (if there are any). I take one rat with me each day to get the kids. Depending on the rat that is. Iriquois is not a huge fan of loud noises so he stays home, Little Man has allergies so he stays home and Jackson is jsut too darn old to go anywhere. The girls arestill being trained to behave themselves so I am only left with about 3 that I can take with me. Oh and Gir and Bill still need training too but Gir has head tilt and he scares me with shoulder riding so he only gets to go down when I sit at the pool with the family. So mostly I take Sniffs, Blaze and Sbebestian up to school with me LOL


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

my son wanted to take his "sisters" to daycare with him last year. he said they needed to go to school too cause they needed to learn and play too. it was adorable but its so hard to counter kids logic... after about a week i convinced him that they don't need to go to my school either and that they learn all they need to learn to be rats at home but that human boys needed to go to school to learn different things but that he could tell his sisters all about it and teach them himself. you have to love 3 (nearly 4 at the time) year olds... 

i was asked by one of the workers there where his sisters were and what were atts... when i told her they were rats i thought her eyes were going to bug out of her head. when i explained they were PET rats and much different then the wild ones she seemed better able to handle the idea though she still seemed a bit uneasy... the other worker behind her was laughing at her though... i guess the one that asked me has a phobia of rats and the one behind her has two pet rats of her own... :lol: go figure... 

corvis is in a different school this year though so it'll be interesting to see how well the rat thing goes over there. he loves to talk about them when you him to tell you what animals he has at home (though he still calls them his brothers and sisters...). 

i can certianly understand where you're coming from steph, with not ever having any time for yourself though. between the human kid and feline kids and the rat kids and school and running a house, well the only time you have to yourself is when you're either in the bathroom (before the human son decides that he has something to tell you right now this very instant) or when everyone else is asleep and you head there yourself (until one of the kids wakes up and needs something...) but you know, i wouldn't have it any otherway either. i love all the kids and can't imagine my life without them now.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

by any chance is gir after Gir from invader zim?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes LoL I had Gir I and now I have Gir II it seems to be a very unlucky name my first Gir passed awy from health issues and now Gir II has some neurolgical problem but he is still a happy little thing. I call him Tilty McGee or Cute Dumb Thing. He is a sweet heart just a little lopsided lmao


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

twitch said:


> i can certianly understand where you're coming from steph, with not ever having any time for yourself though. between the human kid and feline kids and the rat kids and school and running a house, well the only time you have to yourself is when you're either in the bathroom (before the human son decides that he has something to tell you right now this very instant) or when everyone else is asleep and you head there yourself (until one of the kids wakes up and needs something...) but you know, i wouldn't have it any otherway either. i love all the kids and can't imagine my life without them now.


I don't even get bathroom time. It is nice right now because both the kids are in school all day this year but still the fuzzy kids are demanding. I am almost at my wits end and ready to take a vcation. LoL I love all my fuzzies and my human kids but I just want to be able to take a twenty minute bath with out hearing "MOM THE RATS ARE FIGHTING!!" or "MOM MY SISTER PUSHED ME NUH UH HE DID IT" LoL I swear I need to invest in ear plugs and a nanny lol. One of these days I am going to run away for a weekend and let my husband see just how much I do around the house!! That'll teach them to appreciate me hahaha It isn't so bad though there are days when I want to rip myhair out but for the most part I love doing what I do.


----------

